# Bugatti made a bicycle



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 29, 2017)

The luxury manufacturer behind the world's fastest car has now created the world's lightest bike. 

The bike is made of 95 per cent reinforced carbon and weighs just 5kg (11 pounds), making it the world's lightest bicycle.

But the elite sports vehicle will set you back a staggering $39,000 (£32,000).








Bugatti will release just 667 models in a range of colours later this year.

The French company has teamed up with elite bike company PG to create the ultimate sports bike.

The super-light bike is fitted with aerodyamic technology and all of its parts are handmade using 'materials and methods otherwise found only in motor sport and aeronautic industries'.

The bike is single-speed  and is belt-driven. 

A belt-driven bike is a chainless bicycle that uses a belt to transmit power from the pedals to the wheel







The bike's release will coincide with the arrival of the new Chiron supercar


----------



## alucasa (Mar 29, 2017)

40 grand... 

And I thought 2 grand bicycle was insanely expensive.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 29, 2017)

You Know For the Stupid money they are going to sell this for Its Single Speed
god that's So 1930's.

Even that Venerable British Cycle parts Supplier Sturmy Archer has  a 5 Speed Hub









GET WITH THE TIMES BUGATTI This has been available since 2014


----------



## Beastie (Mar 29, 2017)

The back triangle of the frame is weird, it looks like it will twist if you are out of the seat and pedalling hard.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow. A bike that you can't even get up a hill with for 39 grand... How is this a 'sports' bike? 

This damages my faith in humanity, to be honest.

Come to think of it... its almost the 1st of April. This has got to be a joke


----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2017)

32K and only single speed. A fool and his money are soon parted, lol.


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 29, 2017)

What, 39 G's and no pegs???


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 29, 2017)

I thought a lot of velodrome cycling is done on single speed bikes.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I thought a lot of velodrome cycling is done on single speed bikes.



Aaaah... then it suddenly makes sense, I'll start saving right away


----------



## alucasa (Mar 29, 2017)

This bike is probably for big cities where you ride on a road and kick windows of random cars, get crashed, sue, and profit.

So, in a sense, this bike is investment.


----------



## erixx (Mar 29, 2017)

Many car and motorcycle factories have made rare bicycles. I consider them just PR gifts for internal use...


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 29, 2017)

wonder if our @FreedomEclipse  will be Ordering one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2017)

I think Bugatti said it wasnt for riding... there should be a statement somewhere on the net where they said... “*The special bike is a piece of sports equipment which is not intended to be used on public roads*”. So Its more or less a 39million dorrarh chocolate teapot. Of course you can still ride it at velodromes but its not a track bike. Its more like a proof of concept so in other words.... Its 'Art' Bugatti and PG have created 'Art'.

Its like when you wake up in the morning to see your well sculpted, bearded double espresso drinking man friend half naked with some bedsheets covering waist down, dipping his hands in different tins of paint and just flicking them over a blank canvas like some pansy.

_"Oh good morning darling, I didnt want to wake you... But i have created an 'Art'"_


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2017)

Uh, lol. There are better full-carbon bikes out there for 1/3rd the cost. This is a $40,000 piece of art that doesn't do anything and given it's simplistic form of a bicycle it's a stretch calling it art.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 29, 2017)

I woke up in my new Bugatti....

That's...uhh.. that's an expensive bike!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> You Know For the Stupid money they are going to sell this for Its Single Speed
> god that's So 1930's.
> 
> Even that Venerable British Cycle parts Supplier Sturmy Archer has  a 5 Speed Hub
> ...



That hub is gorgeous, have you seen the rohloff ones?

Also, it's for rich twats to fap over.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 29, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I woke up in my new Bugatti....



Rv or Caravan ?


tigger said:


> That hub is gorgeous, have you seen the rohloff ones?


No was so gobsmacked at "that price" for a single Speed Tredder
And Remembering my youth when gears on a bike were Sturmy Archer 3 speed or for the rich BasT***s 5 speed De railier Gears
So i googled Sturmy Archer and those pics and a few others came up


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 29, 2017)

That's pretty pathetic attempt, 11lbs and not much else on it and not much of a feat either.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2017)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r..._AUICCgC&biw=360&bih=512#imgrc=jlbege9gVgjovM:

Can't get it to show the pic but this is gorgeous, 14 speed hub

And here's a sexier bike than the Bugatti, with a rohloff hub.
https://www.shandcycles.com/bikes/bahookie-rohloff/


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 29, 2017)

pretty and reminds me of motercycle constant mesh gearbox
i like the look of shaft drive




No messy chains/belts to jump Sprockets


----------



## Kanan (Mar 29, 2017)

This bike is the same shit the Chiron is as a bike, a overpumped "hyper car" which is fat, relatively ugly, heavy as shit and thus unsuited for really good times on the track - a pure bragging car for idiots, just that this is a bike this time. Whoever is buying this, probably hopes its price will go up over time because it's limited and "looks nice", but that is it, it's not really a good bike, at least not for that price.  Well, at least it's not heavy as shit.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a buddy that owns a bike shop and he knows them inside and out. What's interesting is that having a physical drive shaft actually has more friction than using a chain drive, probably due to the gearing to change the actual direction of motion whereas a chain/belt goes the same direction as the wheel which requires less gearing and thus, less friction. It's kind of like how AWD vehicles tend to use more fuel due to the added friction in the drivetrain because more gears means more friction and more power lost to heat and in turn, less power to the wheel(s).

The less weight will mean nothing if you need to spend extra energy overcoming friction in the drivetrain.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes i know shaft is less efficient than chain (and Belt is better than Chain)
But when you Slip Violently downwards because the chain / Belt Slipped/snapped/slid off the Sprockets and your nut sack accidentally connects with the Cross bar
I leave that picture in your mind for you to squirm and cross your legs in Sympathy


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 29, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think Bugatti said it wasnt for riding... there should be a statement somewhere on the net where they said... “*The special bike is a piece of sports equipment which is not intended to be used on public roads*”. So Its more or less a 39million dorrarh chocolate teapot. Of course you can still ride it at velodromes but its not a track bike. Its more like a proof of concept so in other words.... Its 'Art' Bugatti and PG have created 'Art'.
> 
> Its like when you wake up in the morning to see your well sculpted, bearded double espresso drinking man friend half naked with some bedsheets covering waist down, dipping his hands in different tins of paint and just flicking them over a blank canvas like some pansy.
> 
> _"Oh good morning darling, I didnt want to wake you... But i have created an 'Art'"_



That art would be called 'Jackson Pollock' and cost more than we are collectively worth LoL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2017)

in any case, its obvious the bike is for those with more money then sense.... they own the car so probably want a bicycle to complete the collection.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2017)

I want to see it stuck on a rack on the back of a Chiron with one of those big plastic box things on the roof too.

I think i just invented " The Bugatti Box"


----------



## Kanan (Mar 30, 2017)

There's also a boat:





To "complete the collection"


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 30, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> in any case, its obvious the bike is for those with more money then sense.... they own the car so probably want a bicycle to complete the collection.



Two   one to hang on the Car and one for the boat hung like a lifeboat on boat davits


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 30, 2017)

Only thing that makes even less sense is Bugatti aftershave presented in Top Gear years ago for how much was it? Triple digits price?


----------



## basco (Mar 30, 2017)

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/02/02/smell-like-a-bugatti-for-only-five-grand/


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 30, 2017)

Still waiting for the Bugatti Limited Edition Toilet Paper.


----------

